# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  tablete prilikom uzimanja nakon insiminacije

## tina1234

bok,,nova sam ovdje,,pa bi molila za pomoć,ne snalazim se najbolje,,,bila sam na insiminaciji,,dobila sam utogestan 3*1,,ok,tajdio mi je jasan i dobro se osjecam,,međutim pijem i estrofem već četiri dana i jako mi je loše on njega,,,dali tko ima kakvih iskustva s tim tabletama,,,voljela bi čuti vase mišljenje,,puno Vam hvala :Heart:

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav tina1234. Ja sam sad prvi put u zivotu uzimala estrofem. Dobila sam ga od 18.dc pa do menstruacije kad sam krenula u postupak. Pila sam ga 10 dana i nisam imala nikakve probleme. Da li utrogestane stavljas vaginalno ili pijes? 
U svakom slucaju pitaj svog mpo doktora sta da radis ako ti je lose od njih.

----------


## tina1234

Pozdrav,,utrogestane stavljam vaginalno,,pitala svoju dr.ona kaže da je to normalno,,a ja ne mogu uopće funkcionirati,,prvi test bi trebala napraviti 13,05,,

----------

